# Sometimes nature is, is so moving



## Gary O' (Nov 9, 2017)

Keep a fire


----------



## terry123 (Nov 9, 2017)

I agree Gary.  Very moving!


----------



## Temperance (Nov 9, 2017)

Just beautiful.  Thank you Gary.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 9, 2017)

That is so beautiful. I just wish everyone appreciated the splendor then we wouldn't have garbage in our oceans, trees destroyed, and our parks would be pristine.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 9, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I just wish everyone appreciated the splendor then we wouldn't have garbage in our oceans, trees destroyed, and our parks would be pristine.



...and that was my point when I wrote this

thing is, folks in position, in office, elected ins, those that make decisions for, well, for the rest of us..they seem to believe if enough laws are enforced they can control the ruination of our home, our planet 

when

the reality is, there's just too many, too many unprincipled beings to control

my thoughts;

it takes beauty to beget beauty, and the care to keep it



rules
 are for the control of the exterior 


inspiration
comes from within
the heart
the soul
the spirit we seem hell bent to suppress


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2017)

Love nature and love your photos and poems Gary, I'm especially fond of the first one.....thanks for posting.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 14, 2018)

Watching a gentle breeze force the mighty sun to dance on a single strand of outstretched spider web gives one pause







What can harmful words do?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Watching a gentle breeze force the mighty sun to dance on a single strand of outstretched spider web gives one pause
> 
> What can harmful words do?


Break souls.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2018)

There are no small miracles!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 15, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> There are no small miracles!



Love this


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2018)

Old Man Winter


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2018)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 18, 2018)

That's amazing!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2018)

….where is that turkey hiding?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 11, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Old Man Winter



good'n

I have a spare one


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

:applause2:


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2018)

Good, Gary.


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi everyone as I had described in my introduction today I posted that Nature had always been me and my older siblings playground and still is.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2018)

*Nature is so moving.....*


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 28, 2018)

This goes with the image above.
My parents had always made sure that nature had been made into my playground.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2019)

AFTER YEARS OF BEING PASSED OVER THIS LOG HAD A SECRET UNDER ITS BARK, AMAZING WALNUT TIMBER


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 13, 2019)

I love the trees dressed in their winter white...having said that I live in upstate N.Y.so by the time Spring comes I'm ready for it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2019)

Bearwoman said:


>



Beautiful Picture !


----------



## Nihil (Feb 25, 2019)

Here are some friends hanging out on my porch.


----------



## Nihil (Feb 25, 2019)

Here's another local.

View attachment 62741


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm a huge lover of nature, out and about whenever I get the chance , and fortunate to live in a beautiful area surrounded by woods, rivers and streams .

February would never be a time when anyone in their right mind would suggest to come and visit England but this year February has been a joy for us all here with temps up to the70 deg mark in places.. and the ability to go out dressed in summer clothing as I have this month.

I take my trusty camera everywhere I go... and because it seems like spring, I keep expecting to see lambs everywhere, but of course it's too early but the birds are mating in the trees in my garden... and the gardens look lovely with the spring flowers already blooming 

here are just a few pictures I've taken this month of my area and  mother nature at work...


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 26, 2019)

Whenever I am on the Gulf of Mexico I get the sensation of how incredible life is. Just staring at the water's movement humbles me and gives assurance that what or who created Earth had good intentions and it is shameful how determined mankind is to screw it all up.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2019)

Good  one  Meanderer !


----------



## Nihil (Feb 26, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Whenever I am on the Gulf of Mexico I get the sensation of how incredible life is. Just staring at the water's movement humbles me and gives assurance that what or who created Earth had good intentions and it is shameful how determined mankind is to screw it all up.



We're smart and opportunistic primates. We've evolved into a warrior and weapons maker symbiosis that keeps us tribal. We're doomed to fail, if we can't rise above all that.

When I imagine a creator entity, I think of something like this at the edge of our universe...


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 26, 2019)

We just got thru a storm, two days, two nights

And as calming as a storm is for me, the hush of the laden trees, and broken yet settling delicate sky is just that much more calming







Never lackluster here

Watching nature go about its business does more than calm a restless heart


it keeps me


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> We just got thru a storm, two days, two nights
> 
> And as calming as a storm is for me, the hush of the laden trees, and broken yet settling delicate sky is just that much more calming
> 
> ...





That takes my breath away!!!! such a calm..............You are blessed.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2019)

Sunrise........


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 26, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Sunrise........


Oh that's good

mighty good


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Oh that's good
> 
> mighty good




Thank you sir......I appreciate your insight.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2019)

Gary, Seeker and Meanderer, your winter scenes are gorgeous! (and "moving")


----------



## Nihil (Feb 26, 2019)

This is my favorite image in my Pinterest "trees" folder. I would love for this to be my yard.


----------



## Nihil (Feb 26, 2019)

Corkscrew Willow


----------



## Nihil (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2019)

Sunset........


----------



## Nihil (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2019)

Nihil said:


> View attachment 62885



good one


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2019)

Take time to appreciate.....


----------

